# 12" Fahaka Puffer



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

He is actually for sale also $100. He can go with all fish. check the posting at Predfish!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

omg that thing is huge, nice looking puffer


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome fahaka


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

damn, thats nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice!!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great color on that guy! Why do you want to sell him and why are you practically giving him away?! $100 for 12 inches is a really good price.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn wow


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

god I wish I had tank space for a fahaka


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

he is great....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet puffer


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

its great







how big is it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, the title of the thread is " 12" fahaka puffer" ....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i've head alot about fahaks puffer sbut never seen one in action. btw how do you pronounce it? Whenever i say 'fahaks' it sounds like a rude word


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice big puffer!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow that is an awesome pufferfish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i've head alot about fahaks puffer sbut never seen one in action. btw how do you pronounce it? Whenever i say 'fahaks' it sounds like a rude word










yeah i everytime i say it to myself it dont sound quite right either

fucka


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow!!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

wow! thats nice and huge


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

shibby thats how mines was too.freaking tight dude...we called mines fuckah puffer aswell.one of my best fishys ever!


----------

